# cell phones



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Imlooking to get my wife a new phone for mothers day, I really dont know much about them(mine is older than dirt).Want some thing to be able to take pictures and put them on her computer,and I guess be able to text,although she does not text.Any help?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any new smart phone should have a camera and the ability to text (natively or via a different app, I use WhatsApp for example @ $1 per year and was able to remove the native texting ability to save $10 a month).

The big thing to try and score is as much data as you can get for the same price. I have grandfathered in unlimited data plan and use around 15-20gigs data transfer per month (seriously lol). I use my phone as a wireless modem for my laptop when away from home all the time. 

If she hangs around the wasatch front she could go with something like T-Mobile as a carrier. If you go anywhere off the 'front you need Verizon for the widest coverage.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If text and pics are all she wants you definitely dont want a smart phone as that would require a $30 or so per month. I have two coworkers in their almost 60's and both of them have this phone and love it LG Cosmos 3, nice key pad for texting, they dont like the touch screen keys. Good luck Brad! 
http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/...l&selectedPhoneId=6715&selectedContractTerm=2


----------

